# Hello from Eastern Montana



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

welcome. nuc's are a good way to start i think. much better than packages especially here in Montana. I live over by bozeman and have had bees now for about 1 year. if you every need any advice this is the place to ask. there are a few of us montanan's on here so if you need local advice we can help.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

hey beekid, welcome. if the bee tree survives do a search on here for swarm traps. nuc's are good. sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, extricating a bee tree is probably not the best way to start. They will still be there when you are ready. I concur with the recommendation of a nuc over ppackage bees. It will be several weeks before package bees have bees emerging from the brood cells. If the queen is not mated that will take time. It is 3 weeks from the time the queen lays the eggs until they emerge as workers. They will not be able to fly for a couple more weeks. All this time your hive is dwindling because they cannot bring in food. Sorry for the lengthy explanation. As a Drill Instructor, it always made more sense if everyone knew why. They always did the how better and the when faster.


----------



## Bee Kid (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome. If the bees in the tree survive I might try to catch the swarm in a hive body or buy a swarm trap, though they might not swarm at all or they might not survive the winter. For all of you thanks for the information.


> Welcome, extricating a bee tree is probably not the best way to start.


 I'm going to get nucs first but I'll see if they survive the winter or not. Thanks again.

Bee Kid


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Welcome,
I used to work eastern Montana for a farm organization and got to the Wibaux area occasionally. It is nice country. I sure enjoyed it. Have fun with those bees!


----------



## aartiana (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Bee Kid! Since this is out in your direction, you may be interested in attending the MT Dept. of Agriculture's beekeeping class:

http://www.bigskybee.com/2010/03/glendive-mt-beekeeping-workshop.html

It is in Glendive, MT on May 8, 2010 - let us know if you go! The best part about the Kalispell class I went to? Networking with others 

Also, if you are interested in TBH or Warre hives (and natural, chem-free beekeeping), there are other groups to network with online - send me a PM here if you are interested OK?


----------



## Bee Kid (Jan 3, 2010)

aartiana,
I'm actually a follower of that blog! I'm going to that beekeeping workshop as well! Thanks for the welcome.


----------

